# Accidental chicken flavouring



## calves (Feb 17, 2014)

I just opened by pot of chicken and rice at my desk, reached into my bag to grab my Walden Farms BBQ sauce. I got distracted by someone at work and hadn't realised I had pulled out the pancake syrup! I started pouring and saw that it wasn't BBQ brown!

Either way I wasn't going to throw away 300g chicken breast and 180g rice! So I ate it! And it tastes good!!!

I added some hot sauce to it also and now it's like a sweet hot sauce!

Didn't know if anyone else had done anything like this but I felt compelled to inform everyone as plain chicken is boring!

Has anyone else done anything like this before?


----------



## MySuppCheck (Aug 3, 2014)

Quick - patent the idea before somebody steals it!


----------



## calves (Feb 17, 2014)

I have had it again today!!

Not sure if it is the norm but to be honest I don't care! Think I might have to get on the phone to Musclefoods and get my recipe on the site and people buying the chicken!



MySuppCheck said:


> Quick - patent the idea before somebody steals it!


----------



## armor king (Sep 29, 2013)

calves said:


> I just opened by pot of chicken and rice at my desk, reached into my bag to grab my Walden Farms BBQ sauce. I got distracted by someone at work and hadn't realised I had pulled out the pancake syrup! I started pouring and saw that it wasn't BBQ brown!
> 
> Either way I wasn't going to throw away 300g chicken breast and 180g rice! So I ate it! And it tastes good!!!
> 
> ...


I just put brown sauce on my chicken because theres free packets at work. Will try this though, sounds silly and disgusting but iv learned you cant knock it unless you try it, iv learned that from mixing tuna in macaroni and cheese


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Honey-roast ham is bloody nice, so can't imagine a bit of it on chicken being rank.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Hahah nice - I've literally got BOTTLESSS of Walden Farms sauces, I stock up. I'm going to try mixing that blueberry with hot spicy BBQ next time I eat chicken! :thumb:


----------

